# bulldog puppies!



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

baby boy at 4 weeks old. he is beautiful!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Cracking pic


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely, love his markings


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

He's a stunner


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they so sweet at that age bless him


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just the prettiest puppies in the world, then grow really ugly, its brilliant!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

HA HA!!! You are sooo right, my mum breeds them but they are such inteligent softys with a great sence of humour how can anyone resist them


----------

